# V1 or K40?



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

Hello all,
I am planning on buying a radar detector in the next week or so and i wanted to hear some opinions from you guys. I've heard a lot about the V1 and how great it is, but i also found out about the k40 which is on a lot of "expensive" cars and it has a super invisible install. Are there any others that i should be considering? Thanks in advance.

Thrasherlife


----------



## GM (Aug 6, 2003)

I know a sales rep who sells radars to cops; he swears by the V1.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

I have an escort 8500. Perfectly satisfied with it. Sensitivity is just as good if not better than the 7500 I had previously and it definitely has less false alarms. From what I've read it also has a lot less false alarms than the V1. It's also smaller, lighter, therefor nicer looking and it's cheaper. I have never owned a V1, so I can't say if I lived with one for awhile I wouldn't choose it over the escort. Don't know anything about the K40.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I love my V1. Fortunately, there are NO spots on my commute that cause the V1 to false, so when it goes off, it is the real deal. 

Once you get used to the directional arrows and number of bogeys, I couldn't imagine going back to anything that didn't offer that functionality.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Ryan330i said:


> Once you get used to the directional arrows and number of bogeys, I couldn't imagine going back to anything that didn't offer that functionality.


Exactly!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Take a look here: Radar Test, K40 doesn't look good :tsk:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I don't like the K40 at all. V1 is great. 

But look at the Escort SRX or SR7 if you want a remote radar system. It's based on the excellent Passport 8500. Miles ahead of the K40. So to speak.


----------



## akbmw81 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by *F1Crazy*
> Take a look here: Radar Test, K40 doesn't look good


Wow...I always thought that the V1 was better but the 8500 smokes it on this test...Considering the 8500 is cheaper than the V1 I vote for the 8500...


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for all the info guys... just bought the V1 and clears :banana:. I'll have a fun time installing those :lmao:.

Thrasherlife


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm just about to pull the trigger on a V1... I've heard too many positive reports to look elsewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

akbmw81 said:


> Wow...I always thought that the V1 was better but the 8500 smokes it on this test...Considering the 8500 is cheaper than the V1 I vote for the 8500...


There were other tests, including the one in Car and Driver wher V1 outperformed 8500. There is no doubt though that these two are the best on the market. I have hardwired 8500 and am very happy.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

V1 is supposed to be a little bit better, but not much better than the 8500. You get what for that additional $100-$150, directional arrows?!?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Brashland said:


> V1 is supposed to be a little bit better, but not much better than the 8500. You get what for that additional $100-$150, directional arrows?!?


that and a bit better range... the arrows alone are worth the $400! IMHO!

I think the best thing out there might be the Escort SRX, but it's too expensive... only need something like that with a much faster car like the M3, M5, Z8, or P-cars...

--Andrew


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

V1! Hands down. :thumbup:


----------



## TimT (Jun 25, 2003)

V-1 is the very best. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

I swear, you'd think the V1 company is paying you all!

If you want lit arrows that much, spend away. I don't know anyone who was disappointed with the V1, nor the 8500 for that matter.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Brashland said:


> I swear, you'd think the V1 company is paying you all!
> 
> If you want lit arrows that much, spend away. I don't know anyone who was disappointed with the V1, nor the 8500 for that matter.


I have heard great things about the 8500 as well. I am sure for most users, the difference in detection between the 8500 and V1 is negligible at best. In fact, I bet if I had an 8500 I would love it, had I never seen the V1.

I am just a big fan of the arrows and bogey counter. It adds another layer of information that I think justifies the cost, and gives you that much more information on how your speed should be adjusted.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

MysticBlue said:


> I have an escort 8500. Perfectly satisfied with it. Sensitivity is just as good if not better than the 7500 I had previously and it definitely has less false alarms. From what I've read it also has a lot less false alarms than the V1. It's also smaller, lighter, therefor nicer looking and it's cheaper. I have never owned a V1, so I can't say if I lived with one for awhile I wouldn't choose it over the escort. Don't know anything about the K40.


I presently own a V1. However,I had purchaed an Escort 8500 for a test run because I heard good things it. Basically, they are both winners in my book. Some say that the Escort is smaller and lighter. It certainly isn't lighter. In fact, get both and you will see that the V1 is significantly lighter. As far as size, the Escort is longer than the V1. The V1 is wider and I think both are pretty close in thickness. I am happy with my V1. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Cliff330i said:


> I presently own a V1. However,I had purchaed an Escort 8500 for a test run because I heard good things it. Basically, they are both winners in my book. Some say that the Escort is smaller and lighter. It certainly isn't lighter. In fact, get both and you will see that the V1 is significantly lighter. As far as size, the Escort is longer than the V1. The V1 is wider and I think both are pretty close in thickness. I am happy with my V1. Enjoy yours.


Just saw a car with a K40, very invisible and hassle free, it makes for a very clean look . . . cords and no visible detector, but the system costs something like $1500 plus the radar dectection is not as good since the detector is on your bumper (low and down versus higher up on the windshield).


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Well.. the escort certainly doesn't have the arrows. I believe those arrows are patented by Mr. Valentine. But.. It seems everyone who is raving about the bogey counter doesn't know about the escort equivilent... It's called the expert meter, which seems to have better functionality than the V1. The expert meter on the escort displays up to eight radar signals and the strengths of each. I know the v1 shows a big bogey number but it doesn't seem capable of displaying the strengths and the BAND of the radar, both of which is possible on the escort. Also, the 8500 has the spec display, capable of showing the frequency of the radar signal and the band it's transmitting on. I can't vouch for any of this on the v1 since I don't own one but I doubt it has the same functionality.

Bang for buck goes to escort...
Best radar detector.. dependent on features and performance also go to escort..

The v1 may have the performance, but false alarms are a no-no. If you have so many you'll just ignore them.. making the entire detector useless.

The escort also has the POP feature.. not sure if v1 has it.

and both detectors are upgradable with software


----------

